# no boot off usb or usb dvd on packard bell enme69bmp netbook



## PK-her0 (Sep 17, 2007)

hi guys,

i have tried everything to reinstall windows 8 on this netbook
disabled secure boot
change devices...no boot option pops up in f12 boot menu
farthest i got was a windows 10 recovery...which i dont want

any ideas please


----------



## PK-her0 (Sep 17, 2007)

dont understand this rubbish netbook
turned off secure boot
nothing comes up in boot options (f12) only hard drive
cant boot off my usb drive 
cant boot off memory sticks
which i always use and work...what do i have to do?


----------



## PK-her0 (Sep 17, 2007)

nobody come across this?


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

Do you have any quick boot or fast boot option in the bios? If so, this must be disabled to access a fast boot menu and boot from usb. 

One other thing. If you are installing an os that did not come with the system, have you checked for driver support? If this system originally came with win8, then disregard.


----------



## PK-her0 (Sep 17, 2007)

there is no option like that on this netbook

yes its originally licensed for win 8

its very strange as my usb stick light blinks and my external usb dvd spins for a bit...but nothing boots


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

You should be able to access the recovery partition on the hd. Read your manual however generally for PB it is Alt>F10 during POST. This starts the recovery from the recovery partition. This will destroy ALL data on the drive so if you have something you need, make a backup before doing the above.


----------



## lynx1021 (Jan 7, 2014)

Is 10 an upgrade from 8 on the packard bell enme69bmp netbook? Has it been over 30 days?Are you trying to install 8 from USB? Is legacy USB enabled in BIOS?


----------



## PK-her0 (Sep 17, 2007)

hi crjdriver,

the netbook is originally licensed for 8...but had been upgraded to 10
but it didnt have the roll back feature available (as it was prob over a month)
after trying to boot off usb and failing...i did a reset through windows 10 to try 
clean installing 10...it got to about 40 percent and failed
now i am where i am...no 10 booting...boots to black screen immediately and as it is a touch screen
you can see the wheel blink for a second when you touch the screen but nothing happens
every now and then after trying to boot from usb,it gets into the windows 10 start up options
but when i try run recovery it just fails

lynx1021,

yes 10 is an upgrade from 8
there is no legacy option on this netbook
i have tried disabling secure boot,enabling it,clearing secure boot settings,reseting bios to defaults...everything
just cant boot off any usb media to do a clean windows 8 reinstall

the usb ports seem fine,i had memory sticks and hard drives plugged into it when it had windows 10 on it
and they worked fine


----------



## lynx1021 (Jan 7, 2014)

"you can see the wheel blink for a second when you touch the screen but nothing happens" Have you tried using a USB mouse or the touch pad, the touch screen drivers are probably not working at this point. Do you have the Manual? It has the reinstall instruction. Something about you have to hit the FN key to enable F12 special functions 
http://global-download.packardbell.com/GDFiles/Document/User Manual/User Manual_Acer_1.0_A_A.pdf?acerid=635169120502528086&Step1=NOTEBOOK&Step2=EASYNOTE&Step3=EN ME69BMP&OS=ALL&LC=en&BC=PACKARD BELL&SC=EMEA_27P#_ga=1.176375907.790722347.1463677669

Don't know if the whole link is working, may have to copy and paste it.


----------



## PK-her0 (Sep 17, 2007)

thanks will have a dig around in the manual
i can get f12 boot options...but it only shows the hard drive to boot...no usb drive or dvd
will try the alt-f10 option though...i think i did try that and nothing happened

what about secure boot?
does this have to e on or off? sometimes if i reinstall i turn it off and it works fine,though i know its a good feature that should be used


----------



## lynx1021 (Jan 7, 2014)

PK-her0 said:


> what about secure boot?


 Found some info :
- enable secureboot
- select a trusted file to boot
- press f12 on boot to choose the bootloader
From PB support
1 Power on the system. When the first logo screen appears, press the F2 key to enter the BIOS, Check that the F12 Boot Menu function is enabled on your system

Press the RIGHT ARROW key to select *Boot*.
Press the DOWN ARROW key to select *Boot Order*.
Use the F5 or F6 key to change the order.
Press the F10 key to save changes and restart the system


I had to change the UEFI to legacy to change the boot order on a Toshiba I worked on.


----------



## lynx1021 (Jan 7, 2014)

Found this also from PB:
Bootable media from previous versions of Windows may not be recognized in Windows 8. You can change the Boot Mode setting from UEFI to Legacy BIOS, and it should recognize the bootable device.

Use the following steps to change the Boot Mode:


Completely shut down your computer.
Power on the system. As soon as the first logo screen appears, immediately press *F2* to enter the BIOS.
Use the right arrow key to select *Boot*.
With Boot Mode highlighted, press *Enter*, and then use the down arrow to select *Legacy BIOS*.
Press *Enter*.
Press *F10*, and select *Yes* to save the change and exit the BIOS.


----------



## PK-her0 (Sep 17, 2007)

i promise you there is no option to change from UEFI to legay ...under boot there is
secure boot
boot priority order

in no other screens on this bios is there UEFI or legacy options

bios update? though i wouldnt know how to do this from outside of windows


----------



## PK-her0 (Sep 17, 2007)

this is really mad...nothing is working...cant boot off anything


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

Just to be sure, you have attempted to use the recovery partition on the drive, correct?


----------



## PK-her0 (Sep 17, 2007)

yes...
alt - f10 never worked
but windows 10 recovery did get to the menu but kept failing regardless of whether i did a refresh or clean install...just said failed...unable to complete recovery..no changes were made


----------

